# Favorite Mechanical Broadhead for Elk?



## waspocrew

With both of my brothers picking up new bows this year, I decided to jump in and give archery a try this year. I'll have a WY elk tag in my pocket this fall and already can't wait for September to get here... Curious to see what mechanical heads have worked best on elk in your experience? 

Any brands to avoid? 

Thanks!


----------



## Steve G

Generally I think any US designed, name brand broad head will work fine. They all have their strengths and weaknesses.

*The key is placing the arrow in the right spot.*

I shot Rage Hypodermics last year for a cow elk. The shot was not ideal, but it opened a gaping whole and she went less than 100 yards. You can see the bloody mess here. https://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/195461-no-hunt-complete-without-story.html

I chose the hypodermics because they truly flew like field points (for me anyway) and that was the most important factor for me at the time. If I were hunting bulls I might opt for a cut on contact fixed blade because I shoot better now, have more time to broad head tune and believe that a cut on contact fixed blade like the G5 Montec would give me deeper penetration all other things held equal.

That's all I got.

Good luck.


----------



## longbow

My favorite broadhead is one that has a leading edge or a cut-on-contact tip without any moving or mechanical crap.


----------



## High Desert Elk

If I used a mechanical, it would be the Rocket Steelhead. Otherwise my preference is a "COC" fixed blade.


----------



## PBH

My favorite mechanical is a distant memory. Those Epek heads were fantastic. I wish they were still being made.

I've since switched over to Grim Reaper heads.


----------



## sheepassassin

longbow said:


> My favorite broadhead is one that has a leading edge or a cut-on-contact tip without any moving or mechanical crap.


Maybe you didn't understand the question, he didn't ask you what your opinion on mechanicals vs fixed, sounds like he's already made the decision on that. He asked what the favorite mechanicals are from the guys who already use them. Stay focused and on topic.

Rage makes great heads. I've used many different kinds from them and have had great results from all of their heads. I'm currently using the hypodermics and they are awesome. Huge holes, fly great and very durable. I've never had their head fail and I've shot a moose, turkeys, Whitetail, muledeer, pronghorn and 7 elk with them. Just make sure you use a heavy enough arrow with them to ensure you have enough energy to open the blades on impact and get the penetration you need for them to work the way they should


----------



## RandomElk16

sheepassassin said:


> Maybe you didn't understand the question, he didn't ask you what your opinion on mechanicals vs fixed, sounds like he's already made the decision on that. He asked what the favorite mechanicals are from the guys who already use them. Stay focused and on topic.
> 
> Rage makes great heads. I've used many different kinds from them and have had great results from all of their heads. I'm currently using the hypodermics and they are awesome. Huge holes, fly great and very durable. I've never had their head fail and I've shot a moose, turkeys, Whitetail, muledeer, pronghorn and 7 elk with them. Just make sure you use a heavy enough arrow with them to ensure you have enough energy to open the blades on impact and get the penetration you need for them to work the way they should


The good thing about a forum, Shaun, is that longbow can respond however he wants. The OP said are there any brands to avoid - if you can interpret longbow's answer he simply meant "all of them". But you love stirring that pot for no reason.

As for Hypodermics - I had one fail on my best deer and since then have avoided them. I have had success before though, and seen lots of success with them though.

The rage xtreme chisel tip (2.3") have left bigger wounds than I have seen out of any other broadhead. Blood absolutely everywhere. I have heard good things about Trypan and may test them this year. You lose almost half inch in cutting diameter, but they are very strong and durable and have a back cut on the blades.

Kind of a newer brand, but you can also look into SEVR. I have seen great success stories with those, including Sean Morgan the giant slayer.

I sit happily in the fixed broadhead group mostly, but I think putting yourself into either box isn't healthy. Most important thing is to find one that flies good for you!


----------



## CPAjeff

sheepassassin said:


> Maybe you didn't understand the question, he didn't ask you what your opinion on mechanicals vs fixed, sounds like he's already made the decision on that. He asked what the favorite mechanicals are from the guys who already use them. Stay focused and on topic.


I'd wager that longbow has much more real-world knowledge than most of the forum members combined - which should be viewed as an asset to forum members and questions.

It's like asking a financial adviser their thoughts on investing in something because you saw an add on the internet, and then getting upset when they tell you something that you don't want to hear.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Rage Xtreme 2.3


----------



## 2full

I also really like the rocket steelhead. 
But haven't been able to find them the last couple of years.


----------



## bow_dude

I used spitfire's on a couple of elk and hogs several years ago and had good success. My son uses the Grim Reaper. I like the looks of that broadhead and if I were to go back to Mechanicals, I'd use that one. I have used Epic, but I did't care for them. Still have some lying around the shop.


----------



## DallanC

I hate Grim Reapers. Had one fail to open up and another sheared off multiple blades. I've posted the pictures here before.

I sold all the remaining heads to a member here for like $10.


-DallanC


----------



## longbow

sheepassassin said:


> Maybe you didn't understand the question, he didn't ask you what your opinion on mechanicals vs fixed, sounds like he's already made the decision on that. He asked what the favorite mechanicals are from the guys who already use them. Stay focused and on topic.
> 
> Rage makes great heads. I've used many different kinds from them and have had great results from all of their heads. I'm currently using the hypodermics and they are awesome. Huge holes, fly great and very durable. I've never had their head fail and I've shot a moose, turkeys, Whitetail, muledeer, pronghorn and 7 elk with them. Just make sure you use a heavy enough arrow with them to ensure you have enough energy to open the blades on impact and get the penetration you need for them to work the way they should


10-4, Gotcha.


----------



## wyogoob

I don't use mechanical broadheads but if I did I was use the one with the most CAPITAL letters, same as bullets.


.


----------



## goofy elk

My last 3 archery kills have been Swhacker's. All one shot kills.
Including my moose.


----------



## High Desert Elk

goofy elk said:


> My last 3 archery kills have been Swhacker's. All one shot kills.
> Including my moose.


Used a Swhacker on an elk once and a whitetail. 1" going in, 2" going out...


----------



## KRH

goofy elk said:


> My last 3 archery kills have been Swhacker's. All one shot kills.
> Including my moose.


My last three archery kills have been one shot one kills with Swhacker's as well. Extremely devastating with huge blood trails and haven't had to track far at all. Flies like a field tip for my set up.

I'm hunting Idaho this year so I'll have to look into fixed blades for this season.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

I have killed 2 with El cheapo NAP shockwave broadheads. Did the job we'll both times, but I have since switched back to fixed blades. Thinking I will roll with the slick trick viper trick this year.


----------



## Riverrat77

Used to use NAP Spitfires based on a recommendation from a friend and sales rep in the archery industry and they worked fantastically well for me. I then tried some Rage chisel tips when I ran out of Spitfires and won't consider using anything else until I've gone through them all. I'll probably wind up picking up more of them actually. They look like you hit whatever you shoot with a hatchet. Great blood trails and penetration hasn't been an issue, even on elk.


----------



## BearLakeFishGuy

As far as I am concerned mechanical broadheads should not be allowed for elk. They just have the potential to have too many issues with the ticker skin and much heavier bones than you see on deer. My recommendation: A two bladed, fixed point broadhead such as a Zwickey, Bear, or Magnus. Strong, cut on contact, no frills, proven!


----------



## PBH

BLFG -- as far as I am concerned, I think that's a bunch of hooey.


I've seen fixed blades pegged into shoulder blades. Bad shots don't make the equipment wrong. 

Maybe instead of not allowing certain equipment, we should not allow hunters to miss their mark or take a bad shot?

In the end, bad shots and faulty equipment are all accounted for by management plans that take into consideration wounded and lost animals. If wounded and lost animals are an issue, then tag allocation would be reduced. The way it stands right now, with a plethora of cow tag offerings to help control population numbers, why on earth would a restriction on mechanical blades be implemented?


----------



## bow_hunter44

My my, but 'things' have changed in Utah since I left. When I was bow hunting Utah (way back when) mechanical broad heads were illegal.

I don't shoot mechanical's as that is just one more possible point of failure, but at the end of the day I don't really have a dog in the fight. I have taken an antelope with a NAP Spitfire. Killed him stone dead and in a hurry. That being said, I have taken a pile of critters in Africa with a single bevel, two blade and had a bunch of the critters expire in sight of the blind. The point of that statement being the a cut on contact 2 blade will kill as effectively as a mechanical.


----------



## BearLakeFishGuy

Not here to argue, but mechanicals are just one more thing that can go wrong. I agree with shot placement, but I don't care who you are, when a big elk steps out into range shot placement can be affected by adrenalin or just a simple mistake with a release, follow through, etc. I've never had a two blade fixed ever NOT pass through and yes, I've hit a shoulder before and it still went through. I've also seen (twice) mechanicals fail on whitetails from two friends who have vowed to never use them again. One was a Wasp brand I don't recall the other one. To each their own, but its simple: two blade heads cannot fail since they are not mechanical and penetration/exiting is unbelievable.


----------



## PBH

sheepassassin said:


> Maybe you didn't understand the question, he didn't ask you what your opinion on mechanicals vs fixed, sounds like he's already made the decision on that. He asked what the favorite mechanicals are from the guys who already use them. Stay focused and on topic.


From page #1


----------



## wyoming2utah

BearLakeFishGuy said:


> I've never had a two blade fixed ever NOT pass through and yes, I've hit a shoulder before and it still went through.


On an elk? What poundage you shooting? 100?


----------



## waspocrew

Sorry I've been late on responding - been busy with work. I appreciate everyone's thoughts! Sounds like I've got plenty of options to sift through.


----------



## sheepassassin

wyoming2utah said:


> On an elk? What poundage you shooting? 100?


I promise he never hit a big bull square in the shoulder and got a complete pass through with that 2 blade, even if he was pulling 100#


----------



## RandomElk16

sheepassassin said:


> I promise he never hit a big bull square in the shoulder and got a complete pass through with that 2 blade, even if he was pulling 100#


Maybe it had a previous bullet wound in that shoulder and he hit the exact spot


----------



## bloodtrail

Grim Reaper mechanical broad heads have been awesome for me. I have never had a regret on both deer and elk. Fly like a practice tip and open a large gaping hole. They make an even better model that you can only buy in the pro-shops that I am excited to try this year.


----------



## olibooger

Anyone ever try using "Bone" broadheads?


----------



## APD

i'll probably be sticking with my g5 t3's again this year but am still curious about their replacement, the dead meat. the only real problems i've had out of the t3 is the clips loosening up and rattling. i've been worried about them opening up when shot. the dead meat seems to fix that but haven't heard if it worked. they did raise the price considerably so, there's that-O,-


----------



## DevilDog09

Anyone had any experience with the muzzy trocar HB? They are a hybrid of both mechanical and fixed.


----------



## muddywallow

I shot a bull with a Swacker a few years back. I was a little nervous about using them, as they seem to be heavily marketed for midwest whitetail hunting and not for western elk. I liked the heads and they are way cheaper than most other mechanicals so I gave them a try over the Rage.

I shot a small bull from 25 yards and as you can see in the picture I hit forward and into the shoulder and the arrow penetrated about halfway. He took about four steps after I hit him and turned and looked at me. At that point I could see the arrow sticking way out and I frantically tried to nock another arrow but by the time I drew back he had hit the ground.

The next year I hunted Idaho so I couldn't use the swackers.


----------



## olibooger

Wow muddy, I would have been a bit nervous using them too! I have a set but am more than nervous about using them for elk so they will be for the buck and rocky mountain fixed going into the elk.
What draw # did you use to get the swacker in that far?


----------



## muddywallow

I was shooting 70# and I think i was shooting the 125 grain swhacker 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoopermat

None they can all give you some issues. Unless you are 100% convinced you are a good enough shot to hit exactly where you are aiming at any distance you willing to shoot an animal at. And as it’s your first time with archery I wouldn’t use any mechanical. 
A good cut on contact fixed blade is your best bet on elk. 
I do have a rage in my quiver that I shoot grouse with. And they work very well for that.


----------



## bow_hunter44

Hoopermat said:


> None they can all give you some issues. Unless you are*100% convinced you are a good enough shot to hit exactly where you are aiming* at any distance you willing to shoot an animal at. And as it's your first time with archery I wouldn't use any mechanical.
> A good cut on contact fixed blade is your best bet on elk.
> I do have a rage in my quiver that I shoot grouse with. And they work very well for that.


Animals tend to move, so hitting where you are aiming tends to be something of a relative argument. I have used a mechanical on an antelope, but don't have the confidence in them to shoot one at an elk....


----------



## sheepassassin

Hoopermat said:


> None they can all give you some issues. Unless you are 100% convinced you are a good enough shot to hit exactly where you are aiming at any distance you willing to shoot an animal at. And as it's your first time with archery I wouldn't use any mechanical.


That same statement could be said for any projectile that we fire at living animals. I've never experienced any failure on mechanicals. Any that I know of or have personally witnessed what a result of pilot error. You've gotta be smarter than the broadhead. Unfortunately many guys aren't...


----------



## bow_dude

I have taken turkey, antelope, mule deer, hogs and elk with mechanicals, 70 lb bow 100 grain heads. They work fine. Always blows thru them. I quit using them a few years ago and now use cut on contact heads. Not because of fear of failure, but because I like the looks of a good C on C broadhead. Sentimental I suppose..


----------



## sketch21

I had a bad experience with a swhacker 100gr head. Shot a nice 3 point buck at 40 yrds up hill. Admittedly, I made a bad shot and him too far forward in the front shoulder and it stuck in him. I watched him run off with my arrow in his shoulder. What a terrible feeling to loose an animal. 

I have since switched to C on C, but I also have taken several deer with Grim Reapers and was impressed.


----------



## Hoopermat

The one thing that stops me from shooting a mechanical is. 
They come loose in the quiver. 
I carry one for grouse and it is a rage witch the new collar. And I do notice the blades will come open from time to time in the quiver. So I have no confidence in them as a primary broadhead


----------

